# how much should i feed 2 pigeons



## cai508 (Apr 8, 2009)

how much should i feed my 2 pigeons, can you tell me how much table spoons


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cai508 said:


> how much should i feed my 2 pigeons, can you tell me how much table spoons


one to two ounces, twice a day, for babies leave feed out all day, for breeders perhaps add more untill they have their fill.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The average bird will eat about 1-2 tablespoons of seed, twice a day. The range seems to be more based on their activity level (do they fly or just hang around) than on size. I have an 800 gm king pigeon who eats the same amount as my 305 gm Old German Owl hen. A good rule of thumb is to feed what they clean up in 15 minutes. A pinch of leftovers is okay, but if they leave a third, I'd cut back. If they clean up every crumb, I'd add a bit next time. Most birds also eat more in the winter to provide fuel for staying warm. Make sure that all the birds get to eat, and no lower ranking birds doesn't get a good chance to feed!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You have rollers I recall so 1 - 1.5 tablespoon per bird is fine. In roller forum they recommend 1 cup for 10 birds and because 1 cup = 8 ounces each bird receives less than 1 ounce each or less than 2 tablespoon.

For homers I will start at 2 tablespoons (1 ounce) and vary more or less depending on the weather and their performance. I am getting 30-60 minutes flight time right now with my homers feeding about 3/4 ounce per bird.


----------

